# Dissolving Creatine?



## BroadStreet (May 14, 2001)

I was reading on another NG that dissolving creatine in semi- hot water greatly enhances it's absorbtion. They gave references that heat does not denature the creatine. Several individuals posted they had good results using this method. Has anyone tried this method. If so, I'd like to hear how it worked for you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 14, 2001)

I always put creatine in hot coffee.  It dissolves quite nicely.  I've been using creatine on and off for about four years now.  I used to take creatine with cold water.  Since I have been taking it with coffee, I have not noticed any difference in the creatine's effectiveness.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2001)

Yeah, I read the same thing...caffiene blocks the uptake of creatine, or something like that. Can't remember the details, it was awhile ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Mule (May 14, 2001)

Somewhere I read once that caffine will cancle creatine out, but this was a while ago. The rules change all the time!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 15, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Prince:*
> Yeah, I read the same thing...caffiene blocks the uptake of creatine, or something like that. Can't remember the details, it was awhile ago.



You guys really heard that?  Well, it doesn't seem to cause a problem with me.  Like I said, I put creatine in my coffee, and when I go OFF creatine, I can definitely feel the difference in the gym.  Unless it's all mental.  Maybe I'll start using creatine with juice and see what happens.


----------



## bludevil (May 15, 2001)

I are Baboon,
here's a report I got from www.creatine.com  website. Take it for what it's worth.

A brewing controversy concerns how caffeine intake might affect creatine uptake. In one 
study, Belgian scientists compared the effects of ingesting creatine (0.5 grams per 2.2 pounds 
of body weight per day) vs. creatine plus caffeine (5 mg per 2.2 pounds of body weight per day) for six days. The amount of caffeine ingested equaled about 454 mg for a 200-pound individual. 
An average cup of coffee has about 200 mg of caffeine, so this dosage is slightly more than two cups of coffee. 
Levels of muscle PCr increased in both the creatine and creatine-plus-caffeine groups. Yet dynamic torque production (force applied to a joint, for example, isokinetic knee-extension exercises) improved by up to 23% in the creatine group but didn't change in the creatine-plus-caffeine group. 
In this study, caffeine seemed to offset the ergogenic effects of creatine. 
Yet many athletes regularly drink coffee or cola drinks containing caffeine and still acquire the benefits of creatine. It may not be necessary to eliminate that morning cup of coffee, at least 
not yet.


----------



## Charger (May 15, 2001)

I take it straight, one teaspoon, Then I chase it with a drink of protein shake and let it dissolve in my mouth for better absorbtion.  Crazy ah.  I found when I tried to dissolve it no matter how hard I tried or with what there was alway a residue on the side of the glass I assumed was creatine.  Mixing it in my mouth took care of that problem and since it is tasteless, no biggie.


----------



## Mule (May 15, 2001)

Thats what I did too. Like sand in your mouth.


----------



## roadrunner (May 15, 2001)

I mix mine in warm water so it dissolves well and then put it in the fridge for a bit so it's cold when I drink it.

I don't know about putting it in your mouth and chasing it with water. I thought if it wasn't dissolved well in solution that it mostly passed through without absorbing


----------



## Charger (May 16, 2001)

I read that you actually get better absorbtion this way, and you do have to swosh it around in your mouth and let it dissolve in your mouth. It's tasteless so no biggie.


----------

